# Detailer in Lanarkshire



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi
Can anyone recommend a detailer in Motherwell / Lanarkshire for performing regular maintenance washes? Looking for someone who uses the correct products and a safe washing technique.
Unfortunately having a young family means I no longer have the time required to do it myself!
Thanks


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

defined-details

You won’t get any better than Gordon.

He’s probably trained most/all other detailers around here...

:thumb:


----------



## Chrislazski (Apr 21, 2015)

I second that. Gordon's work is outstanding. He was who got me into detailing after the job he did on our A4
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=331560


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

What are you looking for work wise?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I’m looking for a pre-foam, 2 bucket wash and some top up protection applied. It’s just a regular wash rather than a specific detailing treatment at the moment.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sent you a PM bud.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard's (Nov 1, 2018)

If Gordon can't fit you in then get in touch, I'm based in Westfield Industrial Estate, Mollinsburn (G68)

Called Blackbeard's Detailing


----------

